# Connection dropping on me again...



## Kantastic (Jan 7, 2010)

Background info:

I had my unlocked B50 chugging @ 3.8 happily, internet was fine. I locked the 2 cores because I didn't need the extra power, internet was fine. Unlocked the two cores and clocked the CPU up to 4GHz for fun because I wanted the extra performance, no internet connection.

I tried restarting and troubleshooting via Windows, but that didn't do anything so I lowered the CPU back down to 3.8GHz like it was when I first put together the AM3 system. My internet started working again (not sure if they're even related to each other) but even then I noticed that websites started to randomly not load. This has happened before and a Time Warner technician came and did some random stuff with the cables outside and fixed the issue.

My downloads don't disconnect halfway because of this but when sites fail to load I have to click the download link a few times (clicking, backspace, clicking, backspace) to get the DL to start. It's always loading web pages that this issue occurs... does anybody know how to fix this or what the problem is? 

And yes I've disconnected>connected both the modem and router.

I just tried SpeedTest.net and got normal ping/speeds but that's after the test failed to start twice due to this issue. This morning when I unlocked the cores and downclocked it from 4GHz to 3.8 and the internet was working again, I ran a speed test and the ping was 110ms.

Here is what happens when the connection drops, there are 2 different scenarios:


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 7, 2010)

Is your oc stable? If its not, I am not surprised. If it is, then more expertise needed here.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 7, 2010)

Good question, a pity I don't know. I remember it being stable the last time I had it unlocked, 3.8GHz w/ 1.475v, RAM at 1333 7/6/6/20/1T and that's exactly what it is now. I haven't properly stressed this system because I don't really have the patience to, the last time I properly stressed anything was on my i7 system and that's only because I fell asleep while running Prime95.

Right now my system can take 5 minutes p) of OCCT without crashing, that's good enough for me!


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2010)

What chipset is on your motherboard? Did you ever install your chipset drivers or update them?


----------



## ERazer (Jan 7, 2010)

try to stress test atleast 20min - 1hr


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> What chipset is on your motherboard? Did you ever install your chipset drivers or update them?



I just updated it through device manager, it's some sort of Realtek driver. I was in the process of screenshotting the full name out but tinypic (and Google for that matter) wouldn't load for me. 

Okay well it took a couple of dropped connections before I was able to post this reply.



ERazer said:


> try to stress test atleast 20min - 1hr



I'll try 20 minutes starting now!


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> I just updated it through device manager, it's some sort of Realtek driver. I was in the process of screenshotting the full name out but tinypic (and Google for that matter) wouldn't load for me.
> 
> Okay well it took a couple of dropped connections before I was able to post this reply.
> 
> ...



A realtek driver isn't your chipset drivers. Again, what chipset are you using?


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> A realtek driver isn't your chipset drivers. Again, what chipset are you using?



It's time for my daily facepalm session. 

I'll have to take a wild guess on that one, 785G?

Edit: OCCT crashed my computer in about 5 minutes, I guess it wasn't stable after all! I loosened the RAM timings to 7/7/7, let's try again.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 8, 2010)

I added 2 pictures on the original post to show what Chrome displays after the connection drops, and I also checked my Vista computer and it's having the same issue. I tried my dad's laptop and I could not replicate the issue so I'm starting to think it only happens to hardwired connections. (The last time this happened though, my dad would experience occasional webpages failing to load on the laptop so I can't say for sure.)


----------



## buffy (Jan 8, 2010)

I dont see why you are checking drivers at the moment. The first thing to check is the physical link, then check the data level. So if your sure no one is turning your router/switch/modem off then make sure yuo can ping externaly for example ping 66.102.9.99 and see if you get a responce, if you do not then it could be ther your connection to your ISP is faulty.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 8, 2010)

buffy said:


> I dont see why you are checking drivers at the moment. The first thing to check is the physical link, then check the data level. So if your sure no one is turning your router/switch/modem off then make sure yuo can ping externaly for example ping 66.102.9.99 and see if you get a responce, if you do not then it could be ther your connection to your ISP is faulty.



I know for a fact nobody is doing anything to the modem/router.

Here's me pinging the IP you gave me.






Here's a SpeedTest.net result:






Loading SpeedTest failed once before I successfully got to the site...


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 8, 2010)

Pingtest?


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 8, 2010)

This happened twice out of two times halfway through the ping test.

Edit: Got it on the 3rd try:


----------



## buffy (Jan 9, 2010)

If your pings are that high that suggest that there may be packet loss between you and the destination. Please could you perfrom: tracert 66.02.9.99
this commad should show where the massive latency is occouring and point out which network might be failing.

I am taveling to austria with in the next 12-24 hours so sorry for a long dealy in reply.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 9, 2010)

No problem about the late replies, as long as someone is trying to help me I'm all smiles. 

That tracert doesn't look good, what's funny is I was playing an FPS online all this time and didn't disconnect or have any spikes.

Edit: I noticed something strange... I can be clicking and refreshing pages on TPU all I want and the connection won't drop, but at the same time it refuses to load Google. This can happen for any other website combination.


----------



## buffy (Jan 11, 2010)

Its very clear from that tracert that ther is a problem with your gatway. This is a case to contact your ISP. As you can see your modem and router is have speradic latency issues between it and the ISP's gateway. Send them the tracert results as evidence.


----------



## zithe (Jan 11, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> I know for a fact nobody is doing anything to the modem/router.
> 
> Here's me pinging the IP you gave me.
> 
> ...



Despite the loss of packets, your upload is amazing. I only get .3. =\


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 12, 2010)

Bump! It's happening less now but it's still very irritating.


----------



## buffy (Jan 12, 2010)

I am not suggesting that some one is physicaly interacting with your router. There is clearly an issue between your router and your gateway, the gateway is the first IP that you hit after your router.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 13, 2010)

Is there any solution? The last thing I want to do is call Linksys, I have to say, "excuse me?" every single time the agent says something because of their heavy accents.


----------



## Bo_Fox (Jan 15, 2010)

Although you already tried disconnecting/connecting the modem and router, have you tried it without the router and just the modem connected directly to the PC?  

Does your motherboard have two different LAN controllers (one that's not part of the chipset and uses different drivers)?  You could also try switching to it?  I remember reading about new Gigabyte mobos on Newegg.com and so many people kept on reporting that their ethernet dropped.


----------



## buffy (Jan 16, 2010)

I have clearly provided a solution. If you choose to ignore it then thats fine but I am not able to provide any further assistance if that is what you choose.


----------

